# [EVDL] Spark-EV's Michael Papp is in jail.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hadn't seen this story before, but now it's official:

Police put brakes on Wilson scam
Man supposed to supply 14 electric cars. They never arrived.
Thursday, April 10, 2008

By MICHAEL BUCK
The Express-Times

WILSON BOROUGH | Police pulled the plug on a borough man's scam Friday after
he failed to deliver 14 electric vehicles to two transportation companies
and bilked them for almost $100,000, court records said.

On Jan. 17, Michael Papp, of the 1900 block of Ferry Street, took orders
from Electric Cars of Houston for 10 vehicles and Electric Transportation of
Arkansas for four vehicles, police said.

Electric Transportation on Jan. 18 wired $36,250 to Papp's bank account at
the Lafayette Trust Bank in Bethlehem and Electric Cars on Feb. 27 wired
$59,480 to the same account as payment for the vehicles.
Advertisement

Papp had told the companies the vehicles would be delivered March 14, but
they never arrived, police said. The companies contacted Papp for transit
information to track their shipments but Papp never provided that either,
police said.

After the companies did not receive the requested information and products,
they asked Papp to refund their payments, but Papp told the companies he was
filing for bankruptcy, police said.

Papp told police he was operating the dealership out of his borough home,
police said. When police searched Papp's home, they said they found no
evidence of a dealership.

Papp is charged with two counts of theft by deception. He was sent to
Northampton County Prison in lieu of $20,000 straight bail. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Spark-EV%27s-Michael-Papp-is-in-jail.-tp16736488p16736488.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

